# Camping at Grand Canyon NP



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

We're headed to Grand Canyon NP in a few weeks to camp for a few days. Anyone camped there before and have some tips? We'll be in a tent and have a 1 y.o. boy. We're bringing bicycles with a trailer for the little guy.


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

North or South rim?

I've camped at the north rim. We hiked to the south rim, stayed in the hotel, then hiked back...


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

South rim. North rim was booked.


Jeff


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

Last fall we stayed at Grand Canyon trailer village in town. We did not get reservations in the park. Right outside the gate. Full hookups. Not fancy. Checkout rvparkreviews.com for camp grounds.


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

*Camping*

Here's something you may or maynot be interested in. I have a tent thats made for cold weather camping. It has opening in the roof that allows for the smokepipe of a wood burning heater to extend thru. I no longer have the wood stove but they should be fairly easy to find. I have camped on the north rim in November and it can get pretty cold. The tent is 12"x16" feet if _I_ remember correctly. So If you have any interest you may call me ar 713 501 6457. Thanks


----------

